# Carburetor model number



## Levaughn

Hello all. I'm working on a MTD (Yard Machines) 7hp Snowblower, model # 31AS3DDE729. The carburetor had the float bowl screw broken off. I managed to get the broken screw out of the bottom of the carburetor, but the bowl was very dirty so I think I will have to rebuild or replace the carburetor. I cannot find a model number on the carburetor. Would anyone happen to know the model number for it. It would be deeply appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## unknown1

I am very much a newbie. Joined only a few days ago. I can't answer your question but can help you answer it for yourself.

First... this is just one place to look up parts for your machine...
MTD SNOW THROWER Parts | Model 31as3dde729 | Sears PartsDirect
Lots of other parts places with similar pages will show up in google if you search for the model number.

However, because you are interested in the carburetor, you need to identify which engine 
is on the machine and then find the equivalent parts pages specific to that engine. 
Once you do that... you'll be able to find the part number for the carb.

A really good video that helps you figure out which engine you have is here..





Not the immediate answer you wanted... but it's the path I just followed for a different model. 
It works!


----------



## unknown1

stuart80112 said:


> I am very much a newbie. Joined only a few days ago. I can't answer your question but can help you answer it for yourself.
> 
> First... this is just one place to look up parts for your machine...
> MTD SNOW THROWER Parts | Model 31as3dde729 | Sears PartsDirect
> Lots of other parts places with similar pages will show up in google if you search for the model number.
> 
> However, because you are interested in the carburetor, you need to identify which engine is on the machine and then find the equivalent parts pages specific to that engine. Once you do that... you'll be able to find the part number for the carb.
> 
> A really good video that helps you figure out which engine you have is here..
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlX_MTE3OLw
> 
> Not the immediate answer you wanted... but it's the path I just followed for a different model. It works!



For example... let's suppose you discover your engine is "HS50 67324K"
(In your case it may or may not be that engine!! It may be something else!!)
Put the engine name into google and you'll find many parts suppliers for your engine

The first hit I get is..
https://www.partstree.com/parts/tec...50-67324k-tecumseh-4-cycle-horizontal-engine/

Go there and click on "Engine Parts List 1"
Then look at the exploded diagram and spot the Carburetor

In this example.. it's part #380

So find that in the list on the left and Bingo!
In this example it ends up being...
Tecumseh 640084B (replaces 632107A) 

When you click on "more details" you will get the actual carburetor
In this example you get...
https://www.partstree.com/parts/tecumseh/parts/640084b/

WARNING - THIS MAY OR MAY *NOT* BE YOUR SPECIFIC CARBURETOR!!!!!

However, if you go through the same steps.. you'll find it


----------



## unknown1

BTW.... I was googling to test my notes and noticed that your model had a safety recall. 
Apparently the tires can explode when filling them with air.
See this..
http://www.mtdproducts.com/equipment/safety_10500_20500_-1_twostage


----------



## Levaughn

The Engine is a Tecumseh, but there is no model number visible on the block or frame. Thanks,. I'm aware of the recall.


----------



## unknown1

I did some googling. 

caveat emptor! I cannot guarantee they are correct..... I just googled around
Just trying to be helpful.

I Found these links

First one mentions engine OH195SA

https://www.popscreen.com/prod/MTgx...ine-Off-Model-31AS3DDE729-Part-Number-OH195SA

Second one mentions the carb as Tecumseh 640298 Carburetor

Amazon.com: Tecumseh 640298 Carburetor for OHSK70, OH195SA, 5.5hp & 7hp Snowblower models: Automotive


----------



## Levaughn

Thanks very much Stuart80112. You have been extremely helpful. Yep that looks like the motor! I previously saw a picture of the motor, but was thrown off by John Deere sign. When it gets daylight, I will go out and do a visual inspection to see if the carb in the photo matches. Again, thanks for the help and input.


----------



## unknown1

You are welcome. I am learning as I go so this still seems like fun.
I'm sure that will SOON wear off ;-)

Also stumbled into this... did you look under the cover to confirm what your engine is.

Engine Identification - Tecumseh Snow king,Tecumseh Model Number Identification | Tecumseh Carburetor Guide


----------



## unknown1

..and this shows how to decode the carburetor etchings on YOUR carb..
sweet!

Tecumseh Carburetor Identification,Tecumseh Engine Identification | Tecumseh Carburetor Guide


----------



## unknown1

Why oh why oh why don't they cross-reference the possible engine numbers with the snowblower model numbers in those parts pages?..... Doesn't sound too difficult does it? How many engines can there possibly be for a given blower model?

Anyone got some cheese and crackers to go with this whine?


----------



## Levaughn

LOL! Thanks for the link


----------



## Oneacer

This post is like 6 years old ... Might not get a response for various reasons ...


----------



## JLawrence08648

Ignition switch? Doesn't it have a pull out key?

With all the Ignition keys I've seen, one wire goes to the back of the key, the other side of the Ignition switch goes to a ground, any ground screw.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

He's gone guys. Never really was. "Various reasons" indeed.

Steady on.


----------

